# Bottom Feeders



## SMOOOZZZ (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Well I feel lucky to have found you after weeks of not knowing why my fish were dying and no fish store were helpful I found out about Cycling through your forum, it was successful and now we have happy semi agreesive fishies!

Now my question to you is bottom feeders, we purchased one I don't know the name of it but dark color in which sticks its mouth on everything possible. Well he wasn't eating hiding and died 4 days later. The fish store sold me food that dropped to the bottom but the other fish were getting to it first and I didn't see that he was even trying to eat, he looked depressed, I'd like to get another one or maybe two but I want you'r opinion. What did I do wrong did we not have enough algae? and maybe he just doesn't belong with the type of fish I got, please help.*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size tank? how long has it been running. Most plecos if that is what you had gotten prefer wood and supplemental feeding.


----------



## SMOOOZZZ (Sep 24, 2012)

its a 30 gallon tank and its been running for about 7 weeks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Chinese and siamese algae eaters are great bottom feeders for semi-aggressive tanks, as they themselves are also semi-aggressive.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of store did you get them from? Lfs or Lps? If it was a store like petco or petsmart, its not unusual to get them that are weak from mass production, shipping or just plain sick from all the handling they go through.

If they were common plecos, even one would end up to big for your tank. Healthy plecos should start eating within a couple of days of adding to the tank. In a tank that size I would look into either bristlnose plecos or SAE's for algae control. Or even a couple of mystery snails. Make sure they are acclimated right. If there is a difference in ph and such from the place you get them from to your water that can also cause fish to die. Learn to drip acclimate. There is a sticky on it here on this forum.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I add one green wafer every other night after the lights go off for additional food for the pleco, since my fish are all carnivores. And add some driftwood to graze on


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

As was said it sounds like you had a Pleco, short for Plecostomus. If you would like to find out more about them and other algae eaters look in the Thread "What Algae Eater Is Right For You? Look Inside!" which is in this Forum, fifth from the top. Listen to what Susankat and others have to say and you can't go wrong.

DLH


----------



## ovoxo_mik3 (Dec 3, 2012)

SMOOOZZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well I feel lucky to have found you after weeks of not knowing why my fish were dying and no fish store were helpful I found out about Cycling through your forum, it was successful and now we have happy semi agreesive fishies!
> 
> Now my question to you is bottom feeders, we purchased one I don't know the name of it but dark color in which sticks its mouth on everything possible. Well he wasn't eating hiding and died 4 days later. The fish store sold me food that dropped to the bottom but the other fish were getting to it first and I didn't see that he was even trying to eat, he looked depressed, I'd like to get another one or maybe two but I want you'r opinion. What did I do wrong did we not have enough algae? and maybe he just doesn't belong with the type of fish I got, please help.*c/p*


What I would suggest is throwing in a few algae wafers every day or so. That usually guarantees that they will have something to eat.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agre it is a Plecostomus and like the other post said throw a algae tablet in every couple days.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can't just throw in wafers and be done with it. Wafers can make a mess in your tank if they are not being eaten and they do not need them but every few days, not every day. Just be careful with them.


----------

